# Snowblower won't start up



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

Snowblower won't start up if it's sitting around and not being used. We had no issues with it last winter. it was in the shed all summer long. we did an oil change before season started. did not drain old gas. just added new gas along with gas stabilizer. Have not used it all winter long, as the only snow we got was a couple inches here and a couple inches there. My brother looked at it about 2 weeks ago and was able to start it up. When we tried to start it up yesterday, it did not work at all. he thinks, it's the carbonator that doesn’t hold the gas when it's sitting around. any ideas what the cause could be and how to fix it? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep, it's the carb. Shoot some starting fluid in, if it starts, dies, it's the carb.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can’t leave gas in it more then a few months


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I bet if you shot starter fluid in it, it would start, run for a few seconds, then die.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jsup said:


> I bet if you shot starter fluid in it, it would start, run for a few seconds, then die.


That would be my guess too. Try some starting fluid, to at least make sure it will run for a few seconds. That at least confirms that you have spark, and compression, and that you're dealing with a fuel problem. 

treasures, it's likely a carburetor problem, given that non-stabilized gas was sitting in it. (I did get a chuckle out of carbonator, no offense intended  ) 

We don't know what machine & engine you have. Disassembling and cleaning the carburetor (if it's the problem) is one approach. For some engines (like a lot of Tecumsehs) you can buy a new carburetor on Amazon/eBay for $15-20, and just swap it. This can be easier.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’ve bought some replacement carbs, they work good


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

e.fisher26 >>> 
We have ALWAYS used gas stabilizer pretty much all season long, and never had any problems with it. in previous years, we always drained last year’s gas prior of pouring in new gas at the start of the season, but that did not get done this year, as my husband tried to take a short cut.

RedOctobyr>>> my brother had it running for a 5 min or so 2 weeks ago. But he couldn’t get it going again yesterday.

My apology to misspelling carburetor. I’m a women and machinery is not my strength. Not to mention, English is not my mother tongue and I’m learning something new every day. So, thanks for today’s lesson of the day. 

Never used starter fluid. We only changed the oil at the beginning of the season.

So, with this being said, should we drain the gas and poor in fresh gas to see if that’s the problem? If it doesn’t start up, then assume it could be the carburetor? Of do you think draining gas is a waist of time?

And last, but not least: a Brand name is CRAFTSMAN, model no 944.525490


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is the primer operating correctly?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

treasures said:


> e.fisher26 >>>
> We have ALWAYS used gas stabilizer pretty much all season long, and never had any problems with it. in previous years, we always drained last year’s gas prior of pouring in new gas at the start of the season, but that did not get done this year, as my husband tried to take a short cut.
> 
> RedOctobyr>>> my brother had it running for a 5 min or so 2 weeks ago. But he couldn’t get it going again yesterday.
> ...



if you spray starting fluid into air intake and it starts and runs for a few seconds and then stops , then you have a clogged carburetor. it really is not too hard to take bowl off and spray some carb cleaner or compressed air up the middle into the main jet . If you are lucky that may be enough but most likely it may need a more thorough cleaning.

you guys could watch a few videos on youtube to see what everyone here is suggesting. donyboy73 has some excellent videos on snowblowers that will not start or type in craftsman snowblower or snowblower will not start.

this is doable for you if you have patience , take your time , and follow directions. a lot cheaper than a $100 trip (or more ) at the small engine shop.

good luck and check back on progress.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I didn't mean to sound like I was making fun, for a typo. It really just made me smile  

You could try draining the gas. Though if it ran 2 weeks ago, I'm not sure I'd bother. But unless you also drain the carburetor bowl, it will still have the old gas in the carburetor, and you'll have a hard time getting that gas out (you'd still be trying to start using the old stuff). 

The carburetor bowl might have a drain bolt on the bottom, which would let you easily & effectively drain out that old gas. Letting you really start with fresh stuff. 

Just to ask the basics, does the engine have a fuel shutoff valve? It certainly wouldn't be the first time that someone's tried to start an engine whose fuel supply is still accidentally shut off. 

The fact that it ran 2 weeks ago is interesting, and kind of encouraging. It makes me hope that maybe it's something simple, like something set wrong while trying to start it, or maybe the primer suddenly not working, as mikah68kj said, etc.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> Is the primer operating correctly?



Starting fluid will expose that. If it starts and continues to run, it's a primer issue, which comes in three flavors:


1. bad bulb
2. Bad rubber line
3. Bad carb bowl gasket


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Gas is good for around 3 months before it starts turn, adding stabil adds another 3 months give or take. But if it’s a clog from particles in the tank(dirt or whatever) none of that matters and a clean/new carburetor might be the answer. Does that machine happen to have a shut off valve in the gas line just under the tank?


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If it starts in ether and dies, I always pump the primer bulb to see it that helps keep it running. It's also a good idea to drain the gas from the bowl and see if that helps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF treasures

You have a Craftsman 27 in with a 9.5 horse 305cc Briggs engine from that model number.

I'd recommend draining the fuel first just so we are all on the same page and we know it's fresh gas. If you hit it with a little (little) starting fluid and it starts and runs then it's a matter of letting it cool down, stone cold and trying to start it normally. If it starts normally then it's likely it was just the old gas. But it might also be a bad primer or even operator error and it was flooded. Stabilizer is good but fresh gas is better. Most of us use and recommend stabilizer.

If it starts and dies then you have a fuel issue and we can go from there. BTW and chance this model has a fuel shut off and it's not ON ?? I know ... but I have to ask. Been there and pulled a few over till my arm was ready to fall off before I remembered the shutoff. :crying:

Not sure how the weather is where you are but it's also possible it's flooded from multiple attempts to start it. Might want to pull the spark plug just to check if it's wet from gas if the starting fluid doesn't work.
The video shows spraying a shot into the cylinder. I usually spray into the carb but on a snowblower the way the carb is shrouded that isn't as easy as it may sound.
(I can't spell carburetor either that's way I use carb and English is my only language) :grin:
.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Ya know, check the basics


1. Is the key on or in?


2. Is the throttle up at the rabbit (full throttle) If it's at the bottom, turtle, there's an "off" position there.



3. Take off the gas cap, just had a customer have that problem, if the cap is bad, won't start.



4. New spark plug


5. close the choke to start.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. Will ask my brother to take another look at things, as my husband his a office guy and snowblower ain't his thing. My bro worked on a farm and used to help fix machines and stuff. Will keep you posted. May not be for a few days...


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

ok guys' 
everyone thinking fuel,how about the red safety/stop key being out. or the engine start/stop switch listed in the sears parts guide gone bad , no spark,no run .

otherwise i agree about bad fuel. the old fuel could have turned to varnish , when the new fuel was added it loosened some up thereby clogging the main jet 

gas storing 30 days unstabilized, 90 days stabilized .yes it can be longer but not recommended unless it's none ethol


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

On older machines or ones that don't have a primer bulb...I drill a 1/8 inch hole on the snow shroud that lines up with the opening of the carburetor. I keep a can or two of either carb cleaner or ether nearby with the little red tube on the end...stick it in the hole ...little sniff, and pull the rope.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> On older machines or ones that don't have a primer bulb...I drill a 1/8 inch hole on the snow shroud that lines up with the opening of the carburetor. I keep a can or two of either carb cleaner or ether nearby with the little red tube on the end...stick it in the hole ...little sniff, and pull the rope.


I've done that with pull cord engines. I use a hole just big enough to get those red plastic hoses through. For electric start I spray the ether up from the bottom of the shroud and usually the suction pulls the ether in to the carburetor throat.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

You were okay when you had the fuel shutoff on and it was dry. Even though you added stabil, the gas still went bad. As soon as your brother turned it on for the first time 2 weeks ago and than let it sit with that gas in the carb it went right to work gumming up the carburetor.
Theirs a better product out their called K100 that works even better than stabil, I would use that in the future. Although with fuels today the only way your going to stoo that from happening is draining the fuel system 100% ans starting with fresh gas at the start of a new season. Non ethanol gas also makes a huge difference, however their are other additives in gas now that also go bad faster than the fuels used 20 years ago.
You might be able to get away with just dropping the bowl and needle and float and cleaning the carb still on with carb cleaner and draining all the old bad gas out and putting fresh gas in. But nothing substitutes for a full carb clean, removing it from the machine and thouroghly going thru it.
You can try one other thing if you dont want to mess with your carb. Drain all the bad gas and put an additive called start your engines in the fresh gas, its supposed to break down the crap in the carn without opening it and getting the engine running again. Folks have had mixed results it's worth a shot.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

HI ALL:

Just a brief update. We were outside scraping ice off our driveway as it’s been a skating rink out there with an inch thick ice and hubby decided to pull out the snow blower and take another look at things. It’s soo funny after the fact, but what an easy fix it was. I suggested he drains the gas and see what happens and sure enough, that fixed the problem. Thanks again for everyone’s help! :smile2:


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

your welcome!! drained the gas, anyone else think agua /h2o from sitting .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's great, glad you got it going, and that it was something simple! 

Keep using stabilizer. If it has a fuel-shutoff valve, at the end of the season, close that valve, and run the engine until it dies. This will ensure that gas doesn't sit in the carburetor itself during the off-season. 

33 woodie, certainly could be. But would that be consistent with it starting 2 weeks ago? Not saying you're wrong, but the fact that it ran recently makes it more of a head-scratcher, for me.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

could have been water in the can, took a short run to make it into the carb,hence no start ,seen it many times


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

So, I’m the snow blower mystery lady. It was running 2 weeks ago. I had it out last Monday. Had it running for 30-45 min, as I ended doing my neighbours driveway as well. It snowed overnight and Mother Nature dumped 4 or 5 inches of snow. Darn thing wouldn’t start up for me this morning, so had to do it by hand. I’m puzzled more than anything. What is going on with this thing? Why was it running last week, and won’t start up for me now?

We live in eastern Ontario. Today’s high, is – 20 Celsius, which converts to -4 Fahrenheit. It feels like - 29 Celsius, -20 Farheneit.

Any possibility to go over the trouble shooting one more time, before I spend money on a service call?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

The first thing I do when I get a machine is drain the tank, and the carb bowl just for this reason. I have what my son and I refer to as the "sheet" can. (not relly sheet but I think you get it). I drain the gas into that sheet can, and refill out of my good can of fresh gas. I do this exactly to avoid this problem.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

She already drained and refilled the gas once, though. So hopefully it's not bad gas. 

treasures, do you definitely have spark at the spark plug? You can test this by removing the spark plug, connecting the wire to it, and laying the spark plug against the bare metal on the engine. Then pull the cord (or run the electric starter), and look for a bright blue spark at the spark plug. 

It ran around mid-December. Then 2 weeks later, it wouldn't start. Then you drained & refilled the gas, and it ran. Now it doesn't run. 

Now, at -4F, it *is* very cold. But it should still be able to start. 

If we ignore temperature for a moment, it makes me wonder if something else is going on, and accounting for why sometimes it starts, and other times it doesn't. Have you tried using starting fluid? That might make it easier to start in very-cold weather.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

my brother tested the spark plug 2 or 3 weeks ago, and he said that was not the issue.

So, I just got back from the gas station. Got 3 liter of new gas, which is 0.792516 US gallons. Left the car outside in the cold - 39 with wind chill up here, so have plenty of space in the garage to work on snow blower. Was gonna empty the tank. My 10 year old could coach me how to do this. I was gonna add fuel stabilizer to the gas can. But before I do this, I have a further question. See, generally speaking, my husband add's fuel stabilizer and I just operate the blower. However, today, his already at work and I'm home alone with the kids. I wanted to ask. How long is fuel stabilizer good for? Reason, is I can't remember how long ago we had purchased this 250 ml bottle, which equals to 8.5 ounces. I'm guessing, it must be 10-13 years old. The bottle itself is clear. The red fluid on bottom when you look at it kind of looks foggy. Could that be the source of the problem?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't use stabilizer that's that old. My bottle is around 2 years old, maybe 3. The manufacturer suggests using it within 1 year, so I'm already past that. But 10 years definitely seems too old, to me.

Have you tried using starting fluid yet? It shouldn't be needed for a properly running engine. But clearly you're dealing with some sort of issue (hopefully it's not just because of the cold temperatures). I think starting fluid is worth a try, even if it just helps you get past the difficult starting, for now, until you can fix the issue for real. 

If you have the manual for the machine, are you following the starting procedure in the manual? Does it have a primer button?


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

RedOctobyr>>> 

starting fluid is that something I would poor into the gas tank? Do i mix that up with gas, or just by itself? I was gonna go to the hardware store and get a new bottle of gas stabilizer to see if that solves the issue.

I been operating this snow blower for the past 12-15 years. I think I know how to start it up. The primer button is that thing you press 3 or 4 times before you start it up. Right? is so, yes, it has a primer button which seem to be in working condition.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Starting fluid is a can of very-flammable liquid. You don't add it to the tank.You spray it into the carburetor's opening, then you close the choke, and quickly try to start the engine. The carburetor is almost certainly hidden behind a shroud, though, so you'd have to look under that shroud to figure out where to spray it. It would be near the throttle and choke controls. 

If you cannot access the carburetor's intake, you *could* remove the spark plug, and spray a small amount (like spraying for less than a second) into the spark plug hole. Then reinstall the plug, connect the wire, and try to start it. But spraying it into the carburetor is better. Less risk of something going wrong, and it's easier (you shouldn't need to remove anything). 

I'm guessing, but I don't expect the different stabilizer will make a big difference. But you should get new stabilizer anyhow. When at the hardware store, I'd ask if they have starting fluid. 

Yes, the primer button is the one you press 3-4 times before starting. However, the rubber line that goes from the primer button to the carburetor can get old and break (it's happened to me). Then the primer doesn't actually do anything. If you press the primer maybe 5-7 times, do you get any gas dripping from the carburetor? If the primer is working, it will usually cause a gas drip if you press it enough times (I wouldn't push it more than 10 times). It would just be good to make sure that your primer is actually functioning. It can be difficult to tell if the primer's rubber tube is still intact, since pushing the primer button will feel similar, at least, whether the line is intact, or broken.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are some links to show and tell on starting fluid. https://www.google.com/search?q=you...69i57j69i64.8759j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

The hard part is reaching the carburetor as usually it's covered and you have to either tip the machine up or get down on your knees and shoot it up.
I'd retire that bottle of stabilizer and get a new one.

.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

Latest update: Got brand new gas stabilizer at the hardware store. I drained the old gas. Filled it up with brand new fuel and was able to get this thing up and running again. 

Darn, why didn't I think of that idea yesterday, before we shuffled everything by hand and could have avoided sore aching body parts? 

The BIG question though remains: Will it start up again next time when it's needed??? I don't want to have to empty the gas tank before each use... Time will tell. 

Another question I have: the gas I just drained out of the snowblower, can I poor that into my car, or should it get disposed instead?  Last thing I need, is a car that won't start up.

Thanks again everyone for helping. Greatly appreciated. Would have pulled out my hair, if I would have called service tech and paid him $150 for doing this work!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the gas you removed the stuff that you put in on January 5th? I thought you had just drained the gas 2 weeks ago? Recent gas should be OK to put in the car. If it's really old, I'd probably put it in the mower or something, or dispose of it some other way. 

But if draining 2-week-old gas is what fixed it, then I'm still not convinced that the age of the gas is the problem. It makes me think that something else is happening coincidentally while draining the gas, which is what's actually helping. 

I would definitely try starting it periodically (once a day, every few days, whatever), to have more chances to see whether it will start. Definitely don't wait until the next snowstorm! You could try adding some fuel-system cleaner to the gas, in the hopes that it might help clean the inside of the carburetor while running. 

This is an example of a product suggested by some users here, Lucas Injector Cleaner. I'm not proposing Amazon as a place to buy it, just as a reference for what the product is. Around here, you can buy it at auto-parts stores for around $5. 
https://www.amazon.com/Lucas-Oil-10020-PK24-Treatment-Additive/dp/B001OZL9NW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1548091151&sr=8-5&keywords=lucas+fuel+injector+cleaner


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Sometimes I have found that something (perhaps the float) can stick in a dry or idle carb, and a little motion with fresh fuel will dissolve whatever gunk formed and clear it up. Perhaps that is what happened here . . .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Even when you drain the fuel...water puddles in the bowl and can prevent from starting, even on ether....I always drop the bowl and wipe out and let the fuel run out through the line a little to purge water . 90% of small engine problems are fuel related, and lack of care in storing or contaminated containers are the usual issues.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

I can barely remember what I had for supper last night. Never mind, asking, if I had purchased brand new gas 2 or 3 weeks ago for the snow blower, or if it was still the same gas that was purchased back in November or December.

When I was at the hardware store yesterday, a young hunk behind the counter said, due to our unpredictable weather up here, warm then ice cold, water tends to slip into the gas tank as things defrost. 

For instance, just as a sample: This morning, it feels like – 22 Fahrenheit. In the next 24 hours, it will warm up and before you know it, it will be + 34 Fahrenheit by Wednesday morning. That’s a temperatures difference of 56 degrees. Makes you want to escape the cold and go to Cuba or Jamaica.

There is 4-6 inches of snow in the forecast in the next 36 hours. If it’s heavy snow, I’ll defiantly will be using the snow blower. Just for an inch or two, it’s much easier and faster doing it by hand.

Will keep you posted. Meanwhile, lets just hope the issue was the old gas stabilizer.

Thank you everyone for all of your suggestions. Your help is greatly appreciated. I'm still so stiff from shuffling. I feel like an old lady and not even 45 years old.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

snow blower started this morning. It's still snowing out there. Snow will be changing to freezing rain tonight. May be a messy drive into work tomorrow. Yes, that's the Canadian wild weather we have up here. I rather have a foot of snow, then ice cold temperatures we have had over the past week.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

so, I had it running this morning. Although, with some trouble starting it up. It was running for a couple of seconds, and then turned off. It took me 3 or 4 tries until I had it running. I did half of the driveway. Thought, i'll do the rest once freezing rain stopped. When I tried to start if up again late afternoon, once you press down on the auger handle, it wanted to turn off, so before it stopped, I let go of the handle and when I pressed down a second time, then there was smoke coming out from under the hood, at which time, I stopped and turned it off.

If a belt or something would go, would something burn and dispatch smoke? Is this an easy fix, or time to call in a repair guy?

I should mention, today's temperatures where around zero. Going back down to -20 degree Celsius tonight.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

treasures said:


> If a belt or something would go, would something burn and dispatch smoke? Is this an easy fix, or time to call in a repair guy?
> 
> I should mention, today's temperatures where around zero. Going back down to -20 degree Celsius tonight.


It might be an easy fix, look on youtube for "changing snow blower drive belt" and similar, we cannot of course know the extent of your mechanical abilities and tools available.

Is the location where you keep it warm, above freezing? You said you were running it in the rain and stopped halfway through the driveway and then this problem came up. Water could have gotten into the drive train and frozen, that would lock everything up until it thaws out. But if the garage or shop where you keep it is heated, it should be thawed. But if the location is the same temperature as outside then it would remain frozen.

If it is just ice on the drive train then *maybe* you don't need to change the drive belt and it can be resolved by warmer temperatures. If the belt smoked for long it is almost certainly damaged and needs to be replaced.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Another vote for bringing it somewhere warm so it can thaw out, if possible.

Maybe snow melted on the engine, dripped under the belt cover, and froze. 

Or maybe snow on the impeller (which spins and throws the snow out of the chute) froze up. You could try to rotate the impeller with a piece of wood (not your hand), with the engine off. You should be able to turn it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

The fuel shut off is under the gas tank. if knob is left to right - it is off. On is vertical. I


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

I called a local technician for a house call. It's booked for this Thursday. I explained all the troubles I have had with it. One of the questions he asked, is the auger frozen? I didn't think it was, but sure enough. I had a heater running all day inside the garage yesterday hoping it would defrost, but it was too cold and I guess I had the heather too far away. Turned it off overnight, was gonna turn it back on, but it's still freezing cold out there. -44o C with the wind. Garage is not heated. Things should warm up a bit tomorrow. - 12 and then going back down to - 22 for Wednesday. Hoping I can get this thing defrosted in time for the technician to come and look at it. While his here, he may as well give it a tune up and replace a belt or two if need be.


----------



## treasures (Jan 5, 2019)

Latest news... My bro was here Monday night and with a screwdriver, he was able to brake the ice up, as it was the impeller that froze up. It worked again yesterday, to clear another 6 inches of the white puffy stuff. 

We'll keep the appointment for the technician’s visit for tomorrow, as I don't know if any of the belts need to be replaced. Worst case scenario, give it a tune up, as I don't think we ever did one before.


----------

